# Critique my girl



## MichaelH (Sep 5, 2013)

She is such a wonderful dog. She is 2 1/2. She comes from a long line of Champions. Not sure if we will show her but just wanted some feedback. The stack is not the best picture. My wife kind of snapped it early..anyway thanks for looking


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

She's lovely!
what's her weight?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a very pretty girl, we need to see her feet.


----------



## MichaelH (Sep 5, 2013)

Well thank you very much. She weighs 75 pounds. What do you mean see her feet? In what way?


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I think they mean stack her on concrete


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelH (Sep 5, 2013)

I gotcha. It may be a few days. Just moved and can't find my camera charger among other things. I will post back when I get a picture.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Next time you stack her, avoid busy backgrounds... go as plain and easy to see as possible (so her face, topline, and overall outline can be seen accurately), also as others have said... her feet need to be visible. Stacking on concrete or any other hard/flat surface is best.


----------



## MichaelH (Sep 5, 2013)

I was posting what I had available. It was just practice for her when we go outside to play. My wife just happened to be taking photos. I will take some better ones at some point.


----------

